# How to slowly build an online only business?



## Sabo (Aug 28, 2012)

Hiya,


I'll be brief since time is not something (most) have too much of.


I want to do something on the side. No need to make tons of/fast money. Thinking about online t-shirt business. Have some questions to help me figure out if it's even a viable idea. Thanks in advance to those who take time to answer (and please don't consider my "shortness" as me being rude or arrogant).


Some facts so you can better answer the questions.


I can build the website myself.
I'm in no hurry to make money; some extra cash on the side, slow but steady, while I learn and improve.
I want to work as little as possible myself, even tough it'll cut into my profits (may change over time depending on how things progress).
I'd prefer the shirts to be of good quality, even though it'll lower my profits.
I have no true interest in creating my own brand of shirts, but I wouldn't mind people knowing about the name of the website.
So I now wonder...

Is it doable, or are the chances of "success" so slim that it's very unlikely to be worth even trying?
Are there fullillment companies out there that can produce good/decent quality shirts at a cost that allows me to make a few bucks? (I don't expect many to be willing to pay more than $25 for most of the shirts, if even that).
What kind of markup would you say is the minimum recommended, taking possible returns and such into account? Again, I don't mind not making the most on every shirt, but I'm also aware that below a certain threshold it's not worth doing business because of various risks involved.
Anything else I may have forgotten or that you feel I should think about?
Thank you for taking the time to read.


----------



## London Zombie (Jul 23, 2012)

I just started my online only company. I have a full time job and t-shirts started as an idea one night. I think I spent about $2000 so far for my setup (cost of designs, website I designed, cost of printing t-shirts). 

I've been open a week online and so far only sold one shirt and that was to a friend. I have an Etsy account as well to try to broaden my audience. It's been tough trying to sell so far. Then again, I haven't had much time in the marketing department.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Sabo (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Zombie,

One week is nothing at all (imo). Even one month is not a timespan I would use for evaluation purposes, at least not given that I know I won't spend all my free time doing this.

The one thing that make this attractive to me is that a) the startup costs are small, b) once a shirt design has been created it'll be there forever and ever, c) the fact that I can basically outsource everything.


----------



## patlew (Jul 10, 2012)

I would start out trying to get some jobs by word of mouth first. Trying to go on-line to sell shirts of even 10 designs is a tough market. It also depends on what market you are after. I do jobs from 20-150 per order and it makes some great $$$ per month, but if you are looking to sell a design that you have made up it can be slow. But it only takes one great design to become a millionaire! Never lose sight of that one shirt of yours that people may be wearing all over the world!

Best of Luck!


----------



## Sabo (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi Patlew,

Thanks for the advice. Do you work like I intend to, using a fullfillment service?


----------



## mattmus4357 (Jan 19, 2011)

London Zombie said:


> I just started my online only company. I have a full time job and t-shirts started as an idea one night. I think I spent about $2000 so far for my setup (cost of designs, website I designed, cost of printing t-shirts).


I'm in the same boat as you. I've got my website up and the logo finished, now I'm just waiting on the shirts to get here and the back logos to get finished so I can send them for screen printing. I'm starting with 127 shirts, 2 separate back designs, and I've spent a little less than your $2000. I plan on starting with shirts and slowly adding different goodies. 

I made a Twitter and Facebook account for the business and I plan on pushing those real hard in order to drive people to the site. It's really the most effective, cheap way to reach my target market.


----------



## London Zombie (Jul 23, 2012)

mattmus4357 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I've got my website up and the logo finished, now I'm just waiting on the shirts to get here and the back logos to get finished so I can send them for screen printing. I'm starting with 127 shirts, 2 separate back designs, and I've spent a little less than your $2000. I plan on starting with shirts and slowly adding different goodies.
> 
> I made a Twitter and Facebook account for the business and I plan on pushing those real hard in order to drive people to the site. It's really the most effective, cheap way to reach my target market.


I have a Twitter and Facebook account as well. So far, I only have had friends and family buy my shirts. I also have an Etsy account. I am planning on ordering a second shirt by this weekend. I would be interested to know more about your marketing plan if you don't mind.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

@Sabo:

I work full time and my wife and I have 3 children (HS - MS - ES). They are in the full range of sports, school activities, etc.

Time is in very short supply.

I opened my on-line store in 2006 and started with Custom Ink. I then moved fairly quickly to Printfection. I liked them and the quality is good but the base prices were way too high.

I felt guilty charging so much so I did some investigation and bought a heat press for about $200. I tested some plastisol vendors and chose Transfer Express. Love 'em. I also like Semo Imprints.

Since 2006, I think I have sold over 3,000 tees or sweats. Business comes in waves as I have time to market. The vast majority of what I have sold has been due to word of (my) mouth -- asking if the school or team wants tees. Very few sales have come because someone has stumbled across my web site.

My focus has changed from (a) putting up designs and waiting for somebody to buy a few to (b) asking potential customers what they want on their tee (Thousands of Design Choices for Custom Printed Apparel & More | Easy Prints is the on-line catalog that I/Transfer Express uses) and then make it for them.

To answer your questions:

1. Yes it is doable -- to the degree that you market it. Nothing gets sold until you ask for the sale.
2. Yes, there are fulfillment companies (Printfection, Cafe Express, Zazzle) that do a good job. I was charging $5 on top of their base price for final prices of $19 - 30. Doing it myself, I charge $10 - $15 for a tee and $20 - $25 for a sweatshirt and my profit is $6 - $12 per item.
3. Markup is up to you. I start from the customer's end (how much would I pay if I were the customer?) and work backwards. My profit margin is usually between 75% - 100%.
4. Be willing to be flexible. I am constantly looking for ways to be quicker/cheaper/more colorful. Don't be locked into 1 way of doing things. Fulfillment companies might be 1 tool in your toolbox. Add others. I do some laser prints (Image Clip), 2 plastisol companies (depending on what I need) and am looking at vinyl.

Good luck! There's nothing wrong with going slow and steady -- if it's the right speed for you.


----------



## London Zombie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the insight!


----------



## Sabo (Aug 28, 2012)

jleampark,

Thanks a lot for that extensive reply. I highyl appreciate it.


----------



## tasowq (Sep 10, 2012)

It is really an informative post: 
The great example of the emerging online store is, 

list your products and open online store free, Tasowq shopping mall is your secure gate. Tasowq Shopping Mall


----------



## ImTiredGuy (Jun 24, 2012)

Similar to a lot of other folks, we are in a start up phase as well. We are giving PrintMojo a shot as our printer an fulfillment service. We have had a couple of issues with our online store so we haven't marketed too heavily yet. We do have Facebook and twitter set up and will be looking into other avenues too. I think this will be a game of slow and steady while finding creative ways to reach folks. Good luck!


----------



## History Clothing (Aug 13, 2011)

Sabo said:


> Hiya,
> 
> 
> I'll be brief since time is not something (most) have too much of.
> ...


Lots of good questions. One thing I notice in this thread is that a lot of response are coming from printing companies. From what I can tell you want to tell t-shirts you design, correct? Not the printing service...

The reason I ask, if because the t-shirt industry is PACKED. It will be very hard to stand out from the crowd, or even to make a few sales, without a lot of time and effort invested. 

Of course you can slowly build your site and brand for a couple years - off and on - at which point you may be able to reap the rewards. But I believe the only truly effective way is commit a great deal of time and money up front.

Anyways, not trying to put you down or scare you off - just wanting to let you know that it is such a competitive market that it is hard to start a t-shirt business as a casual side project.


----------



## Sabo (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi History Clothing,

Thanks for the information. Yes, you are correct in that I mainly want to design and sell shirts, not doing any printing myself. Based on what I've read so far I believe I'm better of spending my time on some other project and leave this business to others. For now anyway!

With that I'm off. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Terryfay1983 (Sep 10, 2012)

This is a very helpful thread. Made a good read. Thanks


----------



## PhanTeescom (Sep 14, 2012)

This is a great thread for me, a beginner to read. I have read tons of threads on here and have the same question. I am going after the Philadelphia sports market, and wonder too if an online store will work. I just set mine up in the last two weeks, have a FAcebook and Twitter account, yet I can't seem to get a sale. I have about 15 people a day visiting. Can you please provide any advice you may have? Thanks. 

Also, I haven't even bought any transfers yet. I wanted to see what designs would sell before I spent thousands on transfer only to not have them sell.


----------

